# Tablette graphique Aldi/Medion



## dem1980 (21 Novembre 2006)

salut,

demain mercredi 22 il y aura en vente dans les aldi quelques trucs intéressants.
il y a notamment une Tablette graphique avec souris sans fil
elle fonctionne en usb mais aucune info sur la compatibilité mac (pc non plus d'ailleurs)
je voulais savoir si certains connaissaient ce produit et s'il fonctionne sur mac (notamment pour la retouche photo)

voici le lien http://www.aldi.fr/OFFER_FR/OFFER_47/OFF05.HTM

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

A priori cette marque ne fournit de pilotes que pour Windows XP.


----------



## dem1980 (21 Novembre 2006)

apr&#232;s quelques recherches certaines tablettes medio sont faites par AIPTEK
et justement AIPTEK propose des pilotes Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP, MAC OS 10.X et MAC                                  OS 9.X, le tout est de savoir quel mod&#232;le sera en vente demain pour voir si aiptex propose les pilotes ;-)

edit : par exemple le mod&#232;le Medion MD 41217 est un Aiptek HyperPen 12000U qui poss&#232;de des pilotes Mac

edit2 : le mod&#232;le MD 41217 est &#233;galement un Trust Wireless Scroll Tablet TB-4200 mais pas de pilotes Mac fournis par Trust, donc les seuls &#224; fournir des pilotes pour cette tablette sont Aiptek


----------



## JeremImac (22 Novembre 2007)

Les pilotes pour la tablette Medion en vente chez Aldi sont sur cette page:

http://www.waltop.com/faq.asp

(Dans le premier tableau de la page "Slim Tablet & Media Tablet")

C'est en fait un produit Waltop.
J'ai cependant quelques bogues en l'utilisant avec Photoshop CS3, mais si vous en êtes pas satisfait, vous avez un moi pour la ramener et vous faire rembourser.

Voila pour ceux que ça va aider....

@++


----------



## noz (12 Février 2008)

Salut ! 
Cette tablette (ou une très semblable) sera en vente chez Aldi la semaine prochaine. Pourrais-tu développer les bugs que tu rencontres sur CS3 ? Je vais peut-être l'acheter, et je souhaite en savoir plus sur son utilisation sur mac, puisqu'évidemment seule la compatibilité windows xp et vista est mise en avant. Mais une surface de travail de 25x15 à 40 euros, ça fait rêver... ^^


----------

